# My "D" Start date



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I became a customer of D on May 28, 1995. I purchased the system from Sears and put the dish up myself. This was even back in the USSB days and even before D had its one millionth customer. I have been a loyal D customer since and now have 4 HR's and 2 H receivors in my home with the whole home Deca system and love it. 
My frustration is that D continues to say that I am a loyal customer since 1999 and not 1995. They tell me I must have been an old PrimeStar customer which isnt true. I am proud to be part of D for over 16 years now. I was part of the orginal bunch that jumped on this new technology. To me, telling me I started in 1999 is like someone telling you that you were born four years later than you were. It's really no biggie but I take pride I was one of the pioneer customers of D. How can I ever get them to get my records straight? At that time, your acct # was what customoer count you were to D. My accout number is 700xxx so I know i was on board before they hit a million. Talking to the CSR's is like talking to bricks about this...
Any suggestions..??


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've heard of others having the same problem. Haven't heard of a correction.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> I became a customer of D on May 28, 1995. I purchased the system from Sears and put the dish up myself. This was even back in the USSB days and even before D had its one millionth customer. I have been a loyal D customer since and now have 4 HR's and 2 H receivors in my home with the whole home Deca system and love it.
> My frustration is that D continues to say that I am a loyal customer since 1999 and not 1995.


Join the club...  

I joined DirecTV the same year as you (1995). Bought it at Lowes, and the DIY install kit at Sears. However, according to DirecTV, I have only been a customer since *2005*.

My situation is most likely due to the fact that sometime after being a DirecTV/USSB customer, our service started being billed by Pegasus, and apparently DirecTV doesn't think of us as a "TRUE" customer even though we WERE DirecTV customers... only with the joy of being forced to pay (extra money to) a third-party to receive said service.

I get _angry_ every time someone at DirecTV thanks for me being such a long-time customer... even though I've been a customer of theirs for 10 years longer than what I'm given credit for.

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Send a well written email to: [email protected] and explain everything. Maybe they'll help, but I don't know.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Send a well written email to: [email protected] and explain everything. Maybe they'll help, but I don't know.


I doubt it, but you know, I may do that anyway...

The venting might help anyway...

~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Alan,
How did you get your "Directv Customer since 1995" bottom banner added to your post? Wow I guess Im not the only one with the same issue. I was never 3rd party like you though, always D and USSB in the begining...


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Stigma, I will try that.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

DirecTV SUBSCRIBER since 1995! LOL


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MrDad0330 said:


> Alan,
> How did you get your "Directv Customer since 1995" bottom banner added to your post? Wow I guess Im not the only one with the same issue. I was never 3rd party like you though, always D and USSB in the begining...


Click on UserCP at the top of the page, and then click on Edit Signature on the left hand side of the page. Design it however you'd like...

Just be glad you're only four (4) years off. I'm ten (10) years off... 

~Alan


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Alan Gordon said:


> Bought it at Lowes, and the DIY install kit at Sears.


I miss them old days..lol wish they would bring them back but, i guess with the technology they have today it be a nightmare for the average joe public and D to have it that way...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Old_School said:


> I miss them old days..lol wish they would bring them back but, i guess with the technology they have today it be a nightmare for the average joe public and D to have it that way...


I miss the programming pricing... 

Aside from that, I don't really have many complaints.

~Alan


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

Not to be difficult or a jerk but what does your anniversary date/year actually matter? I mean I get if you get some sort of discount because of your time with the company but if you don't, why does it matter?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

If it's worth keeping track of, it's worth getting it right.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

zimm7778 said:


> Not to be difficult or a jerk but what does your anniversary date/year actually matter? I mean I get if you get some sort of discount because of your time with the company but if you don't, why does it matter?


Not jerky or difficult...

For me, it's two-fold.

For one, it's just annoying when I'm being thanked for being such a good long-time customer, and they're disregarding 10 years I was paying them every month. :nono2:

David Ortiz states it very well below:



David Ortiz said:


> If it's worth keeping track of, it's worth getting it right.


Second of all, I would imagine that the 10 years for me, and 4 years for MrDad0330 would at least have some effect on the discounts as well. Not that I ask for them often enough that it should make much difference, but it'd be nice to have those years counted for those times when I do.

~Alan


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

The good old days? Yeah maybe  My system came from Circuit City and cost around $1,000 (as I recall) for self install. The programming cost was very reasonable although I had to pay both USSB and DirecTV. Later, getting a second receiver turned into a little challenge getting someone to sell it. My age must be catching up to me because I'll be damned if I can remember the year I got it


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> Not jerky or difficult...
> 
> For me, it's two-fold.
> 
> ...


I think for guys like you dtv should give a credit , say 100 dollars a year just to keep you. They invest so much in new customers giving them everything under the sun just to have them quit after 2 years. Long timers should get a better deal then they get in my opinion.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another Sears system back in the mid 90's. Customer number is six digits starting with 1xx,xxx, which by MrDad's definition means I was in the first 200,000.

But, I dropped service for a couple of years and then re-started, so I've only been a "current" and continuous customer since re-starting in 2005.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

zimm7778 said:


> Not to be difficult or a jerk but what does your anniversary date/year actually matter? I mean I get if you get some sort of discount because of your time with the company but if you don't, why does it matter?


It puts a slight stigma on an otherwise cool achievement.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bought my dual-LNB two-receiver system from HH Gregg for about $700 in early 1997. Self-installed when my house was finished in April '97 and been a customer since then, aside from a brief period during my divorce which I refer to as "The Interregnum." :lol: As far as I know though, I have never gotten anything that indicates when Directv believes I became a customer.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Bought my dual-LNB two-receiver system from HH Gregg for about $700 in early 1997. Self-installed when my house was finished in April '97 and been a customer since then, aside from a brief period during my divorce which I refer to as "The Interregnum." :lol: As far as I know though, I have never gotten anything that indicates when Directv believes I became a customer.


A few years back they sent out cards with a " customer since "date and account number. Mine says 12/95 and my number is 2 million and change.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> As far as I know though, I have never gotten anything that indicates when Directv believes I became a customer.


They pretty much always thank me for being a customer for xx years whenever I call them on the phone. It's rare for me to call, but I'd say every or almost every time I call for multiple years now, it's mentioned.

Plus, there's THIS on my account page on DirecTV:



> Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer since 2005
> 
> Share the benefits of DIRECTV. Get $100 off your DIRECTV bill for every friend you refer to DIRECTV. Refer up to 10 friends a year - and get up to $1000! Your friends will also get $100 each. Learn more.


~Alan


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Customer since 1995, but my account states 1999 also. I suspended service in late 98 until mid 99 so I chalk my date up to the suspension period. My account # starts with a 6 believe it or not. Bought my equipment at Circuit City for about a grand.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Plus, there's THIS on my account page on DirecTV:


Mine says the same, except without any reference to the start date. Go figure.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

treecastle said:


> The good old days?... getting a second receiver turned into a little challenge getting someone to sell it.


I remember, back in the 1990's, before I got DirecTV I'd go to a store to sign up and when I said I wanted it in two rooms they'd look look at me like I was nuts. I don't know how many times I was told that in order to do that I had two have two dishes and two separate accounts. I must have waited a year before I was able to get a multi-room hookup. That was before leasing and free installation and it cost me over $500 just to buy three standard receivers and get them installed. Good old days? I'm not sure that's exactly what I'd call them.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

markfp said:


> I remember, back in the 1990's, before I got DirecTV I'd go to a store to sign up and when I said I wanted it in two rooms they'd look look at me like I was nuts.


The original 18" dish was a single LNB and was only able to feed one tuner. It wasn't until about a year later that the first dual LNB dish (in a single housing) was introduced and after that a multiswitch.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The original 18" dish was a single LNB and was only able to feed one tuner. It wasn't until about a year later that the first dual LNB dish (in a single housing) was introduced and after that a multiswitch.


Yep. By '96 or so, it was a standard "two room" installation to have a single dish with the dual-LNB in a single housing feeding two runs of coax to two receivers.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

My system was in the $600 range on sale at Sears which was a deal considering the monster dish's out there were in the $3k range. When I first aquired signal and up popped the "D" screen, it was heaven, all my kids were just saying WOW Dad.... The picture quality was incredible compared to cable. I kept basic cable for a while on my other TV's because there was no dual LNB as yet.. So it was back in 1995 NOT 1999 !!!!!


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Rockaway, my acct number was in the 700,000 in late May 1995, I know D was growing in leaps and bounds so I can imagine that by December 95 it hit 2 million.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> My system was in the $600 range on sale at Sears which was a deal considering the monster dish's out there were in the $3k range. When I first aquired signal and up popped the "D" screen, it was heaven, all my kids were just saying WOW Dad.... The picture quality was incredible compared to cable. I kept basic cable for a while on my other TV's because there was no dual LNB as yet.. So it was back in 1995 NOT 1999 !!!!!


The thing that held me back from jumping in right away was that it was a single LNB, single receiver. At the time I had 8 TVs. By Dec of 95 the dual LNB was available. I also had a friend that was able to get me in to the Sony Family Store where I could get a system at a great discount. I paid about $600 for the dual LNB dish and a Sony SAT-A1. Followed that up about a month later with a second Sony receiver for about $400. Then a couple of months later a second Sony system and a fourth receiver. Since at that time if there was a multi-switch, no one knew anything about them.

I had wires everywhere! I had 4 TVs in my basement that had the 4 receivers connected directly to them via composite cables Since the SAT-A1 came with an RF remote, I was also to run the coax to the TVs upstairs and slave those TVs to the basement sets. Where ever I wanted to watch TV upstairs or down, I just needed to bring the right remote along.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I remember being at my Uncle's house, watching something, then seeing the channel change as someone downstairs changed it. I told myself I'd never get satellite.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I remember being at my Uncle's house, watching something, then seeing the channel change as someone downstairs changed it. I told myself I'd never get satellite.


In my house (at least for quite some time) I left the options open. I also had cable and every TV had an A-B switch. So if I took control downstairs on game day, all anyone upstairs needed to do was flip the switch back to cable.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The date they're quoting you is the last date your account was activated not it's inception date. That date is on the account as well but not something that's looked at really. If your account number ever changed then that's a new account and the date changes of the inception date. This date cannot be modified by anyone on the phones as it's just a time stamp of an activation date that is systemic. Talking to agents about it won't mean that much to them because it doesn't change your account options nor can they do anything about it.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The original 18" dish was a single LNB and was only able to feed one tuner. It wasn't until about a year later that the first dual LNB dish (in a single housing) was introduced and after that a multiswitch.


Not quite true. I'm pretty sure the dual LNB was introduced about 3 months after launch with the original RCA Deluxe receiver and I'm pretty sure I had one of the first of those (8/1994).

From the original literature.
"The model DS2430RW Deluxe Package includes a DRD203RW satellite receiver,
#217094 (CRK91B 1) remote and a DSA400RW antenna/LNB."

DSA4OOR W Antenna/LNB
Includes all of the features of the DSA200RW with the following upgrades/additions:
• Sheet molded compound (SMC) reflector-- more durable than metal.
• Antenna/LNB developed with twin outputs capable of operating two or more compatible satellite receivers."

FWIW, My account is 5 digits (3xxxx) and looks like a zip code instead of account number. I nearly got the basic RCA in mid-late July and always wondered what my account number would have been, but I was "patient" and only paid $1000 from Circuit City. I know I don;t have the oldest account here on the forum, but there aren't that many of us around from that summer.

From my statement (proudly I may add so I understand the OP.
"Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer since 1994"


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Got mine in 95 from Radio Shack. Moved to ND in 2003 and refused Pegasus. Moved back to Ohio in 08 and picked up with D then. I can also remember being my Dad's remote control in 53' when we got our first TV (3 whole channels).


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

prospect60 said:


> Not quite true. I'm pretty sure the dual LNB was introduced about 3 months after launch with the original RCA Deluxe receiver and I'm pretty sure I had one of the first of those (8/1994).
> 
> From the original literature.
> "The model DS2430RW Deluxe Package includes a DRD203RW satellite receiver,
> ...


That is correct.

I started my DIRECTV service in late 1994 (account number 37XXXX) and I got the Dual LNB RCA system. I paid $1000, which was, I believe, $100 more than the single LNB system, and, like others, mine was a self install. The basic programming package was either $29.99 or $39.99, and it included about 35 channels, about half of which I had never heard of.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Must be something with the year 1995. I'm in the same boat, being short changed by 4 years(Self install)........


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Mine says the same, except without any reference to the start date. Go figure.


Weird...

Several web redesigns ago, my start date *USED* to be on the side of the page.



Shades228 said:


> The date they're quoting you is the last date your account was activated not it's inception date. That date is on the account as well but not something that's looked at really. If your account number ever changed then that's a new account and the date changes of the inception date. This date cannot be modified by anyone on the phones as it's just a time stamp of an activation date that is systemic. Talking to agents about it won't mean that much to them because it doesn't change your account options nor can they do anything about it.


Yeah... in my case, I'm totally aware that the issue here is more than _just_ likely due to my transfer from Pegasus. It's just annoying when I was happy with DirecTV, got transferred to Pegasus, and when I transferred back, I don't get credit for all those (painful) years that we had DirecTV.

Whenever someone from DirecTV on the phone tells me thanks for being a subscriber since 2005, I inform them that I am a customer since 1995. It doesn't make a difference (obviously), but it makes me feel better. 

~Alan


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Started in 96, but they say 99.

I suspended my account for 6 months and that might be why they changed the start date.

Account number is just over 2 million.

Self-installed DRD102RW and dish for $600, chimney mount, and then bought the second room kit that had cones that allowed the remote to work through walls. SD picture was way better back then. Within the first year USSB went away.

Favorite receiver was a Hughes. Had a really nice remote.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

prospect60 said:


> Not quite true. I'm pretty sure the dual LNB was introduced about 3 months after launch with the original RCA Deluxe receiver and I'm pretty sure I had one of the first of those (8/1994).
> 
> From the original literature.
> "The model DS2430RW Deluxe Package includes a DRD203RW satellite receiver,
> ...


Yep, same here;

Continuous Subscriber since mid Sep. '95;

My account number reads just north of 1 million.

Originally bought the RCA DS2430RW package with its DRD203RW deluxe receiver and the DSA400RW dual LNB dish, along with 4 additional DRD102RW receivers from a third party reseller/ installer located in the Simi Valley here in So. Cal.

Total cost with tax and installation, two paralleled Channel Master electromechanical multiswitches, and a new OTA antenna, was near $4000.00 :eek2:

Financed by of all people, Echostar :lol:, which had a revolving credit program at the time for purchasing home satellite related equipment.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got my first system in July of 95. Dual output LNB with the deluxe receiver with the wideband data port on it. The salesman said within 6 months it would be used for high speed internet access, LOL.

Paid $1000 and did the self install with the $50 kit. My account is 78xxxx. My date shows as since 2005 on the website, probably due to me suspending Directv for a while and then coming back.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW... I could have sworn that the dual LNB didn't come out until several years later. We didn't get one until 2000, but I was thinking '97 or '98.

Albany, GA has a tendency to be behind the times though, so perhaps it just took a long time to get here...

~Alan


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> Click on UserCP at the top of the page, and then click on Edit Signature on the left hand side of the page. Design it however you'd like...
> 
> Just be glad you're only four (4) years off. I'm ten (10) years off...
> 
> ~Alan


And you are Supposed to keep your Signature to a Limit of 5 Lines or less!!!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> I became a customer of D on May 28, 1995. I purchased the system from Sears and put the dish up myself. This was even back in the USSB days and even before D had its one millionth customer.
> 
> My accout number is 700xxx so I know i was on board before they hit a million. Talking to the CSR's is like talking to bricks about this...
> Any suggestions..??


Same issue here. They show me as being a customer since 2002. But I have 29XXXX account number. But when I called to activate my HR34 and had to go to the special department she could see my original customer date of October 1994.

I think the 2002 hit their system as that was when I reinstated service after a suspension. I took the family out of town for a work assignment as my daughter was only 1 and I didn't want to leave her and my wife at home. So we all went. I had cable for that 4 month period and it sucked. But 2002 is when I reactivated service, so that may be where they got it for me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> WOW... I could have sworn that the dual LNB didn't come out until several years later. We didn't get one until 2000, but I was thinking '97 or '98.


I got the dual LNB when I got service in 1994. IIRC it cost $100 more.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> I got the dual LNB when I got service in 1994. IIRC it cost $100 more.


Either my memory is faulty, or that just wasn't an option locally.

Maybe the price made it a moot point, but I don't remember that even being an option until two to three years after we got service.

It's very possible it just wasn't available locally, as we are indeed slow to get things here.

~Alan


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the only place I find people who know about those early days. Wasn't there two birds with Hughes owning one and a half and USSB owning just half a bird or just one owned 50/50? I purchased a first generation RCA in early 95, Jan or Feb I think. Acc# 45xxxx. I remember it being a big deal when they hit the 1/2 million mark. Paid $699 for that single tuner RCA at an independent retailer and self installed. Thought that was the greatest thing ever. Later purchased a returned RCA receiver from Sears, same model, for much less and have had 2 18" dishes on my antenna tower until just this month when I upgraded to HD. Kind of hated taking down that 1995 18" RCA dish. Never once had to realign it. I did put dual LNB's on both to have DVR a few years back when my VCR died. 

To the OP's point, although not important it is nice to get credit for being one of the first. I like seeing "Loyal Customer Since 1995" when I log in.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hughes owned it all, I think, but due to some old FCC rule, one company could not broadcast exclusively from a single orbital location, or some such thing, so they leased out several transponders to USSB, who carried the premiums and the channels owned by MTV networks, while DirecTv used the rest. Then DirecTv leased three from Dish at 110, and Dish leased some from DirecTv at 119 a few years later. I am pretty sure that rule, whatever it was, has been rescinded.

I still have my old original RCA receiver, and it still works. So does my second gen Sony, and my first HD unit, a Hughes E86.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The reports of customer numbers makes me wonder if they started reusing cancelled accounts? I signed up in Jan. '97 and my cust # is 13xxxxx

Also have no mention of my startdate on the account page


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

longrider said:


> The reports of customer numbers makes me wonder if they started reusing cancelled accounts? I signed up in Jan. '97 and my cust # is 13xxxxx


No that would be about right. I don't know if they started at 1, but I think I remember some people having 5 digit account numbers (of course they now have a bunch of "0" in front). You have a low 7 digit, and DirecTV probably had 1.3M customers by then.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> No that would be about right. I don't know if they started at 1, but I think I remember some people having 5 digit account numbers (of course they now have a bunch of "0" in front). You have a low 7 digit, and DirecTV probably had 1.3M customers by then.


What longrider is pointing out is that his number is at one million and change, while mine is at two million. While I have been with them for quite some time longer, at Dec of 95 for me and Jan 97 for him.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> What longrider is pointing out is that his number is at one million and change, while mine is at two million. While I have been with them for quite some time longer, at Dec of 95 for me and Jan 97 for him.


Didn't catch that. This is strange.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I subscribed in May of 1997 and my account is in the 3.8 Million range. Sony Dual LNB self install.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I started with D* 12 years ago but they only credit me for 10 years because i signed up with Radio shack and i was paying D* directly from the start.It kinder bothers me a little when they tell me i been a loyal customer for 10 years but i have to say they usually treat me right.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I subscribed in May of 1997 and my account is in the 3.8 Million range. Sony Dual LNB self install.


We signed up early of 97, canceled for like a year in 2005, resigned up in 2006 and have a 3 millionish number.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> We signed up early of 97, canceled for like a year in 2005, resigned up in 2006 and have a 3 millionish number.


There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to the account numbers. I started in '99 and my acct. # is almost 15 million! :eek2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to the account numbers. I started in '99 and my acct. # is almost 15 million! :eek2:


Newb. :lol:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

They have me listed correctly somewhere in the notes - but, not in straight-up recognition. Like at least one other I still see in forums here, I went from D* signup to being transferred to Pegasux and back. Three customer numbers since February 1994.

I'll have to see if I can find activation number.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I signed up in time for the start of the 1998 MLB season, but later I moved out on my own so my current start date is November, 2000.

The first four installs I did myself, going from a dual lnb round dish, to a 2 dish setup with 22kHz switch (for HBO HD), to an 18x24 dish (anyone remember the Sat C kit?). The past two moves I took advantage of the Movers Connection.

I remember getting one bill from USSB, then I think DIRECTV took over.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I never had a disruption in service so never a deactivaton. Maybe just some sloppy recornd keeping with "D". In any case, I was one of the pioneers, so to speak and it still gripes me a bit that "D' doesnt acknowledge that. It is nice to hear from all you that started in the very early days. The only thing that ever topped the thrill I got when I "found" the sat signal is probably my first "D" Tivo DVR. I showed the family how i could pause live TV and rewind it . My silly daughter asked me if I could forward live TV but i just coulnt find the button for that. If I had...I would be a billionaire. LOL


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Before my time,
What was Pegasus?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mashandhogan said:


> Before my time,
> What was Pegasus?


Pegasus was a company that handled NRTC accounts. Basically the NRTC group stated that DBS providers had a monopoly(they have done the same with every service company out there) and so they were legally required to provide service in these areas. They are a middle man and usually ended up costing the people more than just going through the main company.

Pegasus happened to be the largest of these companies so it's the most common. I will say that some NRTC companies were a boon to their customers for awhile however most companies stopped giving NRTC companies a discount on services which just made them more expensive.

You can read more about NRTC (National Rural Telecomunications Cooperative) here: http://www.nrtc.coop/pub/us/


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Sometime in 1998 or thereabouts, DirecTV revamped/changed it's billing system, and lots of older customers got their 'incep date' changed. The only real way to figure the actual start date (or thereabouts) is to go by the customer number, which wasn't changed.

Simply bad/lazy programmers doing the changeover; dead typical of their operation (and many others in the same boat).

There have been several 'who has the lowest customer number' threads in the past, and I was 'beat out' by a couple of folks, but I was doing some engineering on the system (at Castle Rock, CO) for one of the suppliers at the time, and found myself in Indianapolis doing a job for another customer a month or so later, managed to pick up a single LNB system dish and receiver and send it 'back home'. 

June 1995, there were only 2-3 places in the U.S. that one could purchase the system, only one satellite with 16 active transponders. Customer ID, in the low 30K range. 
USSB for 'premiums' (HBO etc.) of course.

Service has never been interrupted, period, although have moved many times (never had a 'professional install' until the slimline Ku/Ka came out, circa 2005).


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

1948GG said:


> June 1994, there were only 2-3 places in the U.S. that one could purchase the system, only one satellite with 16 active transponders. Customer ID, in the low 30K range.
> USSB for 'premiums' (HBO etc.) of course.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

1948GG said:


> Sometime in 1998 or thereabouts, DirecTV revamped/changed it's billing system, and lots of older customers got their 'incep date' changed. The only real way to figure the actual start date (or thereabouts) is to go by the customer number, which wasn't changed.
> 
> Simply bad/lazy programmers doing the changeover; dead typical of their operation (and many others in the same boat).
> 
> ...


The change in the billing system didn't impact anything like this as the "old" billing system is still active and functioning. Inception dates and activation dates are completely different things. The original activation date would still show the day the account was originally activated and the activation date is what people look at when they say "thanks for being a customer since". The only reason this would change is 2 reasons. The account was disconnected or the account number was changed/migrated for specific reasons. People who had an account number change were notified prior to it happening so they could avoid billing problems.

Aside for some elements of pride, and perhaps shock of new employees, the original activation date doesn't impact anything other than anniversary and loyalty gifts that are systemically done based on a date.

There is no such number as a customer number. There is just an account number and while account 1 is customer 1 after you start getting into canceled orders, scrubbed accounts, and different companies setting up orders that no longer applies.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> T
> There is no such number as a customer number. There is just an account number and while account 1 is customer 1 after you start getting into canceled orders, scrubbed accounts, and different companies setting up orders that no longer applies.


You are obviously trying to cover up bad things at DirecTV that changed long ago, the bad programmers.

My original customer ID, as stated on my paper bills, hasn't changed since day one in June 1995, even though if I call up and ask right now what my 'activation' date is, will like the OP of this thread, be sometime in 1998, which is obviously false. My entire account history is linked to that customer number, my account/service has never been stopped, paused or otherwise changed except for the billing/service address which has changed at least 10 times over the last almost 18 years, during which my customer ID has never changed.

Stop trying to confuse people, and cover up what DirecTV has done. Won't work.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Sept. 21, 1994, bought from Circuit City and self-installed. Signed up with USSB and DirecTV, my account # is 6xxxx, so I was among the first 70,000 customers.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

It is sad "D" fails to recognize its very first customers back in 1994 and 1995. If it wasnt for us buying the systems from CC, Sears and other stores, climbing up on our roofs, finding that one sat in the sky...there would be no Directv (USSB) We our the pioneers. I think i may even have the box it all came in up in my attic with instructions on the tilt based on my zipcode and how to use that compass to find where to look for the sat. May 28, 1995, I remember it well. NOT 1999 as the CSR's tell me !!!!!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Podkayne said:


> Sept. 21, 1994, bought from Circuit City and self-installed. Signed up with USSB and DirecTV, my account # is 6xxxx, so I was among the first 70,000 customers.



57xx - First week in the first test market !


----------



## CurtP (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know about others, but every time I move, I get a new account/customer number. I've had DirecTV since 1999, but my account currently shows 2011. Personally, I think they do it on purpose so I don't qualify for discounts/upgrades. Or maybe that's how they pad their customer count. Maybe it's both. And I know I have derogatory notes on my current account.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

CurtP said:


> I don't know about others, but every time I move, I get a new account/customer number. I've had DirecTV since 1999, but my account currently shows 2011. Personally, I think they do it on purpose so I don't qualify for discounts/upgrades. Or maybe that's how they pad their customer count. Maybe it's both. And I know I have derogatory notes on my current account.


The only time this should happen is if you move from an old NRTC area,or an MDU and even in those cases it's not 100% of the time.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

CurtP said:


> I don't know about others, but every time I move, I get a new account/customer number. I've had DirecTV since 1999, but my account currently shows 2011. Personally, I think they do it on purpose so I don't qualify for discounts/upgrades. Or maybe that's how they pad their customer count. Maybe it's both. And I know I have derogatory notes on my current account.


I have moved several times using movers connection and always have kept the same number. My original number from 1997....did you cancel to try to get the new customer deals any of those times?


----------



## CurtP (Jan 9, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> The only time this should happen is if you move from an old NRTC area,or an MDU and even in those cases it's not 100% of the time.





CCarncross said:


> I have moved several times using movers connection and always have kept the same number. My original number from 1997....did you cancel to try to get the new customer deals any of those times?


Never cancelled. First time was when I moved from VA to IL, then they did it again when I moved back to VA. The last time they did it is when I moved from one side of VA Beach to the other side and I suspended for a few months.


----------

